# Yak Accesories



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

hey guys i have made a fair few changes to my yak over the few months ive had it, i picked up a milk crate installed an anchor trolley thing, and put on a couple of rod holders, what other helpful things have you guys added to your yaks everyones always looking for improvements  thanks!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Titanium knife, cheap handheld gps with bracket, alloy lip grips, an all round light mounted above head height behind you. 
Personally I think that spending dollars on a gps is more beneficial than a sounder. Every time you get a snag, create a waypoint, before long you will have a map of the seafloor and know where patches of reef or cockles are that don't show on the sounder or appear on maps. Garmin Etrex are dirt cheap these days and a good basic unit.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the yak? Not familiar with spirit.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My kayak is absolutely bog stock-standard but I'm also a very boring person.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

i think a handheld gps is the go because i go off the beaches and around rocks in the wind and a bit of water gets around and i can put a gps in a dry bag  thanks for the ideas guys i have some lip grips i dont find a net much use when you have lips grips and you only have to get the fish 30cm out the water to get in in your yak aha i have a go pro and i mounted in on a long peice of pvc and if i poke it in the water pretty far i can visually see the bottom when i get home aha most the time you can see the schools and what species are down there, also you can see structure so i love that im gonna put some videos on my youtube channel Samsnapper i have some snapper fishing videos on there ive caught on the boat, go pro on your crab nets thats somthing worth seeing i must say, well guys thanks for the input keep the suggestions rolling! get a GoPro 
ps. what have you guys used for a live tank i have little/no spare room in my in deck storage so im thinking of a new way to do that in the crate.
pps. i might make a forum on kayak carts so what designs do you lads use? pictures would be fab thanks!!!  :lol:


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

tasmaniac said:


> kayakmanSAM said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys i have made a fair few changes to my yak over the few months ive had it, i picked up a milk crate installed an anchor trolley thing, and put on a couple of rod holders, what other helpful things have you guys added to your yaks everyones always looking for improvements  thanks!
> ...


thinking about on of those ahah my main combo is a daiawa cy. 1500 with a shimano raider finesse bream rod! 2-4kg


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

tasmaniac said:


> kayakmanSAM said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys i have made a fair few changes to my yak over the few months ive had it, i picked up a milk crate installed an anchor trolley thing, and put on a couple of rod holders, what other helpful things have you guys added to your yaks everyones always looking for improvements  thanks!
> ...


What a great idea
Will avoid donuts now


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Forward mounted rod holders are great for trolling while keeping an eye on the tips but with a paddle yak positioning the holders can take a bit of experimentation.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

kayakmanSAM said:


> i think a handheld gps is the go because i go ...................


Cheap handheld Garmin eTrex 10
viewtopic.php?f=60&p=642678#p642678

Hopefully bump into you out their, good luck !

Steve


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

zilch, i do ALOT of land based fishing so ive probably seen you flicking around noth haven maybe? haha squidley ive got 3 360 degree swivel rod holders 2 behiend be and one just infrount the are perfect!! and in the crate i have 2 holders aswell, heres a photo of the crate... thanks all.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

kayakmanSAM said:


> zilch, i do ALOT of land based fishing so ive probably seen you flicking around *noth haven* maybe?


OK , now you have got me wondering, do you know me ? :shock: 
I lived at North Haven before shifting to Mawson Lakes.

Steve


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

i reckon ive spoken to you form the breakwater with two of my mates? not too long ago down there? ahah


----------

